Ask HN: Is solving a problem always the foundation for a startup? - stirrat
======
smt88
No. Think of entertainment startups, like indie game developers or movie
studios. They don't solve a problem. Even if you think boredom is a problem,
there are countless lifetimes of alternatives to whatever startup is trying to
solve it.

